
The NSA Chief Says Russia Hacked the 2016 Election. Congress Must Investigate - jazzdog
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2016/11/will-congress-investigate-russian-interference-2016-campaign
======
ch4ck
Election should be repeated until the proper candidate will win.

~~~
mattnumbe
Democracy!

